# Calstar Graphiter weight oz ratings????



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

does anyone know the weight oz rating on a Calstar Graphiter 900m and 900l blank???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*No expert*

on boat rods, but especially trolling rods are usually rated by line size and action, and not by oz rating, since they typically are not cast.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i dont think these rods are trolling rods since theyre both 9 ft


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

They are design as live bait rods if I remember correctly. To my knowledge all Calstar produces are boat rods, but there again the blank doesn't know what it is being used for kinda like a casting and a spinning blank, but the all are built with a specific purpose in mind by the designer.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Call Calstar and talk to Leon...


----------

